# Vita hackers suggest Vita successor is in the works



## WiiUBricker (Apr 18, 2017)

Take this with a grain of salt as it's just a guess from Vita hackers xyz and yifan lu. xyz made a post about how Sony was able to fix Henkaku in firmware 3.61 and 3.63. You can check it out here. In the post he says that Sony's fix in 3.61 was enough to kill off Henkaku, yet he finds it odd that Sony even further put more effort in blocking Henkaku with firmware 3.63, two months after xyz made public how Henkaku works. He suggests that it doesn't make sense for Sony to implement an unnecessarily throughout Henkaku fix for a console that is considered legacy hardware by its manufacturer, unless Sony is working on a new handheld, arguably and possibly to compete with the Nintendo Switch. Fellow hacker yifan lu provided further backup. Check out his tweet below.

Summary: Sony must be working on a Vita successor. Vita is "legacy" and PS4 does not share network stack. So why go beyond just fixing bug? https://t.co/GZwoLsc1BT— Yifan (@yifanlu) April 16, 2017


 Source


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm kinda inclined to believe it but fear it'll suffer the same fate as the Vitanic.
Then again, with the advances in mobile hardware, processing power is no longer limited (batteries are) so it wouldn't be to odd for Sony to release a Vita successor.

This time I hope for non proprietary storage (64 GB memcard have corruption issues, yay Sony) and less shitty OLED screens.
Don't get me wrong, I fucking love the OLED on the 1000 but the screen suffers from blotches and OLED rot or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Stephano (Apr 18, 2017)

If this is true, i'm curious to what Sony will do differently from the Vita. The Vita flopped in my own opinion. I have only purchased a total of three games for that beast of a handheld. If it wasn't for Yifanlu and xyz, i would have never picked up that thing again.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 18, 2017)

looks nice...

EXCEPT THAT FUCKING SHOULDER BUTTON PLACEMENT


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 18, 2017)

Even if the Vita is a failure, they can still make money from games either physically or digitally, so it still makes sense to patch it.

If they do make a 'Vita 2', I wonder if it will be a mobile phone similar to the Xperia Play?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> looks nice...
> 
> EXCEPT THAT FUCKING SHOULDER BUTTON PLACEMENT
> View attachment 84554



It is a really old mockup of the, back then, assumption of how the PSP2 would look like.
Pic is like what, from '09?



Stephano said:


> If this is true, i'm curious to what Sony will do differently from the Vita. The Vita flopped in my own opinion. I have only purchased a total of three games for that beast of a handheld. If it wasn't for Yifanlu and xyz, i would have never picked up that thing again.



Sony treated the Vita like an unwanted child.
There was supposed to be a Bioshock game for it.
Not to mention a shit ton of more games which never got past alpha/techdemo state.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm confused why them fixing firmware for vita means they're making a new handheld? a new vita version i could understand. but what does vita firmware have to do with a hypothetical new handheld?


----------



## Stephano (Apr 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Sony treated the Vita like an unwanted child.
> There was supposed to be a Bioshock game for it.
> Not to mention a shit ton of more games which never got past alpha/techdemo state.


I actually just learned about the cancelled Bioshock game last week and that made me super pissed. The original Bioshock sits at #4 of my top 10 games i've ever played. I would have played that thing nonstop if it came out for the vita


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 18, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> looks nice...
> 
> EXCEPT THAT FUCKING SHOULDER BUTTON PLACEMENT
> View attachment 84554


Lmao, that's just a mock-up I picked up while searching for a Vita 2 news picture


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> I'm confused why them fixing firmware for vita means they're making a new handheld? a new vita version i could understand. but what does vita firmware have to do with a hypothetical new handheld?



Possibly shared code?
Nintendo has recycled the 3DS's code for the Switch.



Stephano said:


> I actually just learned about the cancelled Bioshock game last week and that made me super pissed. The original Bioshock sits at #4 of my top 10 games i've ever played. I would have played that thing nonstop if it came out for the vita



You're not the only one.
I've known for years that it was cancelled.
If you dig through old posts on announced Vita games, you can see how much potential that thing had.


----------



## dimmidice (Apr 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Possibly shared code?
> Nintendo has recycled the 3DS's code for the Switch.


Maybe, but then surely they'd save the fix for the new handheld no?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 18, 2017)

inb4 it's graphically superior to the switch but doesnt sell because it's not nintendo.


----------



## Chary (Apr 18, 2017)

Hmm. It does fit in line with the fact that Sony has been doing R&D on handhelds, including having a patent that is exceptionally similar to the Switch. But as for the firmware thing, I'm a bit unsure if that's really too big a deal. The vita is "legacy" in America, sure, but you have tons of Japanese games still releasing for it, and I would assume that Sony would need to push out firmware updates to prevent devs from getting angry, since they would be releasing games on a consistent basis, on a fully hacked firmware. That seems more like a thing they're doing for the developer's sake, and not something to prove that there's a new successor console in the works.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2017)

dimmidice said:


> Maybe, but then surely they'd save the fix for the new handheld no?



Probably to reduce costs.
Then again, it's Sony.
You know they never can keep secrets inside their consoles ;')


----------



## Stephano (Apr 18, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> inb4 it's graphically superior to the switch but doesnt sell because it's not nintendo.


Sony Fanboys do exist, but even they realized how bad the Vita was. The system was very powerful but developers were making highend-ish games at 2/3 profit of a console game.


----------



## s157 (Apr 18, 2017)

Vita still has a pretty strong lineup of upcoming games in Japan. If a successor does happen, then I would be stoked about that.


----------



## Bonestorm (Apr 18, 2017)

Stronger vita with L3 R3 L2 R2 buttons and HDMI out.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 18, 2017)

Not a chance in hell.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 18, 2017)

CMon $ony, give us a favor and let ur Vita go


----------



## Haider Raza (Apr 18, 2017)

Whats vita successor? When will it release?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 18, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Whats vita successor? When will it release?



It's a speculation.
Not a confirmation.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 18, 2017)

the Sony Muerte


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 18, 2017)

I could see Sony creating a less powerful PS4 that is very much the same idea of the Nintendo Switch, and treating that device as the Vita's successor.  If it were truly a PS4 though, then it would have to be all digital based as it obviously wouldn't be able to play Blu-Ray discs as a portable console.  So that could become something of a barrier to entry, but I could still see such hardware as being viable for Sony.  

But, if we're talking a straight up Vita successor that plays its own games that the PS4 wouldn't receive, I honestly don't see that happening at this point, as I just don't see much of a logic in a powerful handheld at this point with a separate library from a powerful console that only looks marginally better than the handheld in question.  Heck, the Vita makes little sense as a handheld at this point, at least with the DS and 3DS you were getting gaming experiences that couldn't easily be recreated on a console.  (Granted the Wii U is capable of recreating those gaming experiences, but even still the Wii U proved to not really work as a console version of  the same kinds of dual screen gaming we saw on the DS and 3DS, because the two screens were not nearly as easily to take both in at the same time.)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 18, 2017)

As long as we can use memory sticks again or even........... SD CARDS, i'll see it as "INTERESTING" until i actually believe it. NO MORE PRIORITY MEMORY CARDS.


----------



## Enigma Hall (Apr 19, 2017)

If they are making a new vita will be more powerfull than switch. Sony like to show hardware superiority.
But i dont belive they will do it hdmi. They want to keep these things apart. 
Still, the new portable probabily will have interations with ps4. Maybe special missions to do with vita. Double screen interations, vita 2 games hidden inside new ps4 games do be transfered, and of couse stream and A.R. games. So many possibilities to be explorated.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> As long as we can use memory sticks again or even........... SD CARDS, i'll see it as "INTERESTING" until i actually believe it. NO MORE PRIORITY MEMORY CARDS.


I think you mean proprietary.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DespyCL said:


> inb4 it's graphically superior to the switch but doesnt sell because it's not nintendo.


Yes, because that's why the vita failed...


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sony should let nintendo have all the psone classics for sale on the switch in exchange for a % of each classic title sold.


----------



## flame1234 (Apr 19, 2017)

I think they are working on a successor. Code name is PSP3. I have heard it called Vita2 also.

Link first: http://www.vocaloidotaku.net/index....p__1382836?s=cfb48d5964c27c6446014498eef7577d
User "MagicalMiku" is known on this forum for posting correct rumors.
One of the "questions" (rumors?) says a Miku game will be a PSP3 launch title, or it may be such a title.

Sony will win this battle. PSP3 is designed from the ground up to be a portable gaming machine. Either they could release a similar machine for less money, or a more powerful machine for the same money. Without wasting money on: grip, controllers, communication chips, communication docks. I'm worried it will weigh a ton due to its battery.

I don't think Yifanlu's logic makes a lot of sense, but I do think Sony is working on PSP3.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I think you mean proprietary.


I know i mean NO SPECIFIC MEMORY CARDS THAT ARE EXPENSIVE AS THE GAMES COST.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> I think you mean proprietary.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


The switch doesnt have games either, but it's nintendo


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> The switch doesnt have games either, but it's nintendo



Invalid argument. We are only a month in, and these publishers have games planned. The Vita support was dropped by SONY.

Seriously, give it AT LEAST a year.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Apr 19, 2017)

Honestly it might fail like the vita if there arent enough good games, or the games are expensive to develop

*warning nintendo fanboy post*


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Invalid argument. We are only a month in, and these publishers have games planned. The Vita was dropped by SONY.
> 
> Seriously, give it AT LEAST a year.


omg dude i thought you were following the unfunny joke :"(


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> omg dude i thought you were following the unfunny joke :"(



Eh. I did at first, it got old quick. Sorry for being a stick in the mud. lol


----------



## flame1234 (Apr 19, 2017)

> The Vita was dropped by SONY.


As a platform, Vita is fully supported. If you are a developer, you can still get Vita dev kits if interested in developing for Vita (to name one example of platform-level support).
Maybe you mean "first party games" when you say support, in which case you'd be right. Just say that next time, maybe.

PSP has been dropped though.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 19, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> As a platform, Vita is fully supported. If you are a developer, you can still get Vita dev kits if interested in developing for Vita (to name one example of platform-level support).
> Maybe you mean "first party games" when you say support, in which case you'd be right. Just say that next time, maybe.
> 
> PSP has been dropped though.



Fixed. That's partially what I meant. I also was saying that they did with the Vita what Nintendo did with the Wii U.


----------



## Deboog (Apr 19, 2017)

What's the point? There is no way they will make it more powerful than the Switch whilst making it cheaper than the 3DS, so it would have to fill the niche of somewhat powerful and somewhat cheap.

Either that or they can go in a completely new direction.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes, because that's totally gonna be more successful than the PS Morte--, er Vita


----------



## cvskid (Apr 19, 2017)

I figured sony would have been done in the handheld market considering they way they treat the ps vita.


----------



## Randqalan (Apr 19, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> I think they are working on a successor. Code name is PSP3. I have heard it called Vita2 also.
> 
> Link first: http://www.vocaloidotaku.net/index....p__1382836?s=cfb48d5964c27c6446014498eef7577d
> User "MagicalMiku" is known on this forum for posting correct rumors.
> ...


might want to look at this possibility also

New type of portable battery 
https://news.utexas.edu/2017/02/28/goodenough-introduces-new-battery-technology
If this ever dev complete for market should step up even the switch
But would be good for all portable devices


----------



## s157 (Apr 19, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Invalid argument. We are only a month in, and these publishers have games planned. The Vita support was dropped by SONY.
> 
> Seriously, give it AT LEAST a year.



For the really impatient people, they just need to wait till e3. If the games they reveal are great, it will likely persuade people on the fence of getting a switch to pick one up then. So far we have I think 3 1st party AAA titles confirmed for 2017. It would be nice to see either more 1st party titles, or a slew of 3rd party titles so there's not a huge wait in between games.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 20, 2017)

Just stop Sony. You don't know how to handle the mobile market.


----------



## s157 (Apr 20, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Just stop Sony. You don't know how to handle the mobile market.



Sony America/Europe doesn't. Sony Japan does it just fine.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Apr 20, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 84553
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt as it's just a guess from Vita hackers xyz and yifan lu. xyz made a post about how Sony was able to fix Henkaku in firmware 3.61 and 3.63. You can check it out here. In the post he says that Sony's fix in 3.61 was enough to kill off Henkaku, yet he finds it odd that Sony even further put more effort in blocking Henkaku with firmware 3.63, two months after xyz made public how Henkaku works. He suggests that it doesn't make sense for Sony to implement an unnecessarily throughout Henkaku fix for a console that is considered legacy hardware by its manufacturer, unless Sony is working on a new handheld, arguably and possibly to compete with the Nintendo Switch. Fellow hacker yifan lu provided further backup. Check out his tweet below.
> 
> ...


Decent concept, but looks like if a 2DS and a pull-out keyboard phone had a child.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 20, 2017)

s157 said:


> Sony America/Europe doesn't. Sony Japan does it just fine.


Same can be said for Nintendo. They're both Japanese companies after all.


----------



## s157 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah, but least NoA does a better job with their handhelds than SoA does. The vita might be one of the biggest, if not the biggest (if you check the list of cancelled games and whatnot) wastes of potential in history. Least for the western countries.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 20, 2017)

So, erm...is it me or is this really just what's advertised: a guess ? 

Since it's been disclosed how henkaku works, I imagine that writing a proper fix would require relatively few resources. So it might just as well that a couple programmers at sony who wrote the software for the vita in the first place continued working on it in their spare time rather than whatever guidelines sony has for the handheld market.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 20, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> So, erm...is it me or is this really just what's advertised: a guess ?


It's an educated guess from people who know what they're talking about.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

Vita 2 would be an insta pre order for me.  I like my vit... weebmachine


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 20, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> It's an educated guess from people who know what they're talking about.



Sorry, but I already read that in the first post. And...I don't want to offend anyone, but I have doubts with two points in your sentence...

The first: I don't think xyz meant it as an educated guess but more of throwing up a possibility. I mean...the text is as follows:

_It’s very surprising how throughout the fix is. Considering that PS Vita is a failure, it does not make any sense to spend so much effort fixing this bug. Unless… Sony is working on a new Vita to compete with Nintendo Switch? ヽ(°〇°)ﾉ Let me know what you think about it._

Second: I have no doubts he knows his way around code, and if he says it's a total revision, I certainly believe that someone (or even a team) went through great lengths to comb out things for bugs. However, that doesn't make him somehow an expert on sony's future plans (an I don't think he thinks so either). It's certainly a logical assumption (if not for any other reason, then for the fact that the time it takes to develop a console means that the big three are working on their next model right now). but it's a stretch to draw out that conclusion, and putting it in a news section...erm...IMO it's just speculation fodder.


----------



## Silverthorn (Apr 20, 2017)

All speculations aside (we really don't have enough info to accurately say if Sony has plans for a new handheld imo) I'd be down for a vita successor, so long as the general design of the console remains similar to what the PS Vita was.
I'm just a really big fan of the one-screen elongated design the GBA, PSP and Vita have, and while the DS and 3DS have the games, I find the clamshell design just doesn't suit my hands the same.


----------



## DBlaze (Apr 20, 2017)

Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the vita still doing pretty well in Japan itself?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

DBlaze said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the vita still doing pretty well in Japan itself?



And only in Japan.
Weeboo games come out for it plenty but AAA titles like Uncharted or Assasins Creed, just to name examples, not.


----------



## Dork (Apr 20, 2017)

The Vita was only declared a legacy console outside of Japan, it's doing fine there otherwise. So I'm assuming because japanese consoles got the update, it got pushed to other regions as well.


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 20, 2017)

I can't wait for leaked blurry photos.


----------



## DBlaze (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> And only in Japan.
> Weeboo games come out for it plenty but AAA titles like Uncharted or Assasins Creed, just to name examples, not.



Yeah I know only in Japan, but still. It's not abandoned in Japan, so why would it not make sense to thoroughly fix it?
I knew they are respected people in those scene things, but this is just grasping at straws.

The fact that they are looking into portable gaming however would be more of an indicator than fixing something that causes piracy to happen.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

DBlaze said:


> Yeah I know only in Japan, but still. It's not abandoned in Japan, so why would it not make sense to thoroughly fix it?
> I knew they are respected people in those scene things, but this is just grasping at straws.
> 
> The fact that they are looking into portable gaming however would be more of an indicator than fixing something that causes piracy to happen.



I'm inclined to believe yifan on it.
He wouldn't just be spreading bullshit.

It seems odd if you read it at first aye.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I know i mean NO SPECIFIC MEMORY CARDS THAT ARE EXPENSIVE AS THE GAMES COST.


Yeah, that is proprietary.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 20, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yeah, that is proprietary.


Not that the word means anything to me personally....

If this is true, i hope is cheap and not expensive. If i see one thing overpriced, i will riot!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Not that the word means anything to me personally....
> 
> If this is true, i hope is cheap and not expensive. If i see one thing overpriced, i will riot!



Can't have everything for cheap.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can't have everything for cheap.


That may be true, but vita memory cards was just out right unreasonable for what they offered in terms of storage options.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That may be true, but vita memory cards was just out right unreasonable for what they offered in terms of storage options.



UMD means Universal Media Disc, yet it was proprietary to the PSP.
Memorystick's where storage cards from Sony which where used in some products, more expensive then SD yet a bit more adopted.

The reason why Sony opted for a proprietary storage solution is to ensure quality (aside from the 64 GB fiasco) for the end users as many end users get fake SD cards.
it's also to combat some form of hacking.

There's many other things which are more outrageous then Vita memory cards when it comes to storage.


----------



## spiderman1216 (Apr 21, 2017)

The only way I can see Sony even remotely considering a Vita successor is if it's pretty much a PS4 themed Nintendo Switch.

Where it can play PlayStation 4 games at a lesser resolution/framerate, most likely through downloadable titles, and all your Vita games through cartridges.

So pretty much a PlayStation Vita that can play digitally downloaded PS4 games, I would be interested in that tbh. 

That's the only way I can see another PS handheld not failing like the Vita, and give it an advantage over the Nintendo Switch.

If it's in the same vein as the Vita though where it gets it's own library of games the PS4 won't get, and it's largely isolated, and can only play Vita games, PSP games, etc then It's not going to do so well.

It should also use MicroSD Cards, it was a very bad idea to use proprietary memory cards, and a program to be able to transfer music onto your system. It should be as simple as take memory card out, put it in your computer, upload music onto SD Card, put it in your handheld and play it.

Hopefully after the Vita's failure Sony realizes that inconveniencing customers for the sake of piracy protection isn't a good move.


----------

